# Fitness model photo shoot questions.



## crissyanon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a friend that is a personal trainer and would like me to take some pictures of her modeling so she has a pics for her web site and business cards. I was wondering if any one can give me pointers on the best way to go about this! I have plenty of props (gym equipment) that I plan  on using. The pictures will probably be taken in the morning both in side & outside our home. I will be using the Nikon D3100 with the AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR lens being I only have the two lens I am assuming this would be my best bet rather than using the 55-200. I am just not sure what poses look the best and easiest to photo as well as clothing choices (color). As far as setting not sure about that either. I plan on just messing around and seeing what works but if anyone can give me any tips that would be great! I hate being a bignner..


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2010)

crissyanon said:


> .... I plan on just messing around and seeing what works but if anyone can give me any tips that would be great! I hate being a bignner..


Doesn't sound like much of a plan.  Plan to fail.

Have you done any research, looking at fitness magazines, fitness websites, any modeling of any type?   What are you using for lighting, do you have anything other than your camera, lens and high hopes?

Not trying to bust your balls, but don't expect miracles.  Shoot the best that you can.  Learn from the experience.  Good luck.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2010)

SELF Magazine, nutrition, health and beauty advice: Self.com

Head to the grocery store. Buy 2 or 3 magazines. Clip out one or two shots that you think you can replicate or modify from each magazine. That oughtta' be enough to get you started.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 17, 2010)

You need GLT.  Gym, Laundry, and Tan


----------



## ghache (Dec 17, 2010)

fitness body + oil + nice lightning = :thumbup:
like derrel said, get some fitness magazine.


----------



## ghache (Dec 17, 2010)

you just remind me that i have one fitness shoot in jan.


----------



## sobolik (Dec 17, 2010)

You have two choices for posing/props

1) If you want to be boring and common then do what everyone else does.  Shoot the person smiling as if the lifting of 1000 lbs while jumping  around faster that a rabbit on steroids is great fun.

Or 2) Show the real human story.  You go to the gym after watching the fit and trim models on TV only to find that they are fat and out of shape.

Hint hint Have your model who I assume is fit helping an unfit model. You then capture both the fantasy and the reality in the shots.

Your lenses are fine. I predict that the biggest "flaws" you will have is unwanted backgrounds and shadows from sun or flash. Do as best you can to address these 2 items.

"I plan on just messing around and seeing what works but if anyone can  give me any tips that would be great! I hate being a bignner"  I got some good news for you. Every pro is a beginner as every shoot is new ground and new issues. And they "mess around" working the scene to get it right.


----------



## crissyanon (Dec 17, 2010)

GLT That's funny!


----------



## crissyanon (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope I don't have a lot other than hopes. I was a fitness model at one time, however, being in front of the camera and being behind it are two different things. Well, at least in my opinion. I can have her do poses I have done but  not sure how it will look with her becuase we are two different body types (I'm Brazilian/PR and she is from Spain) I have looked at photos online an in magazines but I just needed some one to give me some pointers! I not one to give up and I won't stop until I reach my goals! I plan of taking some real lessons in the future but for now I will have to do my best with what I have to work with.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 17, 2010)

Do some advance poses in yoga is cool too.


----------



## crissyanon (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I def. don't want her to look like she is lifting 1000lbs!!


----------

